# Low confidence after accident



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

First, I want to commend you for not only getting back in the saddle when your confidence has obviously been knocked, but also doing everything you can for a horse that obviously needed the attention and bond. The fact that all on his bad habits have vastly improved make me think that they are the result of bad treatment and/or loneliness and that makes me very sad. 

I have come off many times, I admit I've been lucky and have not had major problems from the falls, just the occasional sprain or sore back, but I have a good friend that had a severe accident and I don't know if she will ever get her confidence back. 

Do you have these nerves on other horses when you ride? Is it a result of what you've heard about him? You said he has never done anything bad with you other than be a bit strong, right? How experienced were you before you lost your confidence? Having taken lessons, and also assisted in giving lessons, I can tell you that often a horse really acts up due to the riders A) inexperience, or B) Foolhardy over-estimated skills and arrogance, 99% of falls are the riders fault. I am not saying that he has not acted up in the past, but some horses just aren't made for lessons, they need the bond with THEIR person and are ONE person horses. I am sure he already had a few issues before he ever started being a lesson horse but they could have been magnified 100 fold by numerous inexperienced riders. Also, in my experience people sometimes exaggerate to make themselves look and feel better when they come off. Of course I can't say anything for sure since I don't know him and his situation, and you should certainly be cautious with him, but it sounds like the one on one attention and work he's been getting with you are exactly what he needed. 

I think all you can do is exactly what you're doing, start very slow with him in a controlled environment. Work on everything you possibly can at a walk, when you're comfortable with him at a walk, start some slow trotting, even just a few strides a few times per ride and bring him back to a walk. Not only will it reinforce his training, it will help you to know that if you want him to ease off he will as soon as you cue for it. Don't jump ahead of your comfort level because you feel you're not doing him justice, that will just make it worse, you'll dread it and he will pick up on that. Take it slow and steady, reinforcing your confidence AND your bond with him.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to agree with Jacksmama. You have to start slow and work from there. I had a similar spill at a show where my horse took off while I was mounting... long story short I broke my chin and both knees. I still even 7 years later still have trouble swinging my leg over. He hasn't done anything since that day and 
IMO other wise he is perfect. My husband has been my pusher to continue to keep trying. I just have to trust my horse and my self. So just keep doing baby steps and do as much as you are comfortable with. Remember that horses feed off your emotions and if you are freaked out so will he. 
Keep chuggin along and do as much as you feel safe doing. If you try to push your self too hard too fast it could end in disaster. 
Keep us posted on your progress! 
Oh almost forgot one thing to try is picture your self riding him confidently. i do it before shows and it helps. If you have it in your mind your body will follow more easily.

Good luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow me and my horse have exactly the same thing going on. I am extremely confident on the ground, but when I get into the saddle.. he gets nervous and then I get nervous and I can walk him well and post-trot him well.. but if I try to sit trot, he flails his head and freaks out. Under supervision from an instructor, he does better because they are always telling him that he is OK and he just has to let me find my balance and seat. When we are alone, he USED to bolt on me very badly and avoid the bit so I basically had a runaway horse. Just the other day, though.. we were in a foreign arena and I was practicing a few strides of sitting trot and his head wasn't 100% quiet, but there was a HUGE improvement.

I think it's just a case of not pushing too far and practicing what you can do safely and then slowly adding little pieces of things that you aren't sure about.. like extended trot or in my case, just parking my seat in the saddle instead of posting.

I always feel like I'm the one causing the problems.. so I am taking lessons at two different barns. One for just working on my seat and my balance, and the other is with my horse and working on just riding together and working things out.

I just want him to be confident and feel safe whether we are bareback (never attempted...) or on the trail, or in an arena.


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Had a bit of a low over the weekend. He could never be boxed, not even on a trailer without being drugged. I have been able to get him on a trailer, no drugs and was so greatful. I wanted to start working on loading him on a horsebox the weekend. I worked everything out and was so confident. I was able to get him halfway into the box without any stress, felt that we have accomplished something. Problem is the other people made so many remarks, like " See you licked his *** and nothing happened." I felt we made some progress but after their comments I felt down and like I have not accomplished anything. At first felt that I am not as good with him as I thought. But after thinking about it I decided that people are the ones that caused the problem in the first place, they think if you hit the crap out of the horse but get him on the box you accomplished something. I feel you only accomplished creating a problem horse. So stuff them, I will do it slow and without any discomfort to the horse. 

Saturday they loaded horses and had to leave horses behind. So there way is not working. Mine will.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Good for you stick to your guns and don't let them rattle you! You know what works with your horse and obviously if they had to leave horses behind their way wasn't all that effective was it


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

I will be following this thread as well, as I too have a confidence problem after a nasty fall a few years back. I now own a horse who is very sweet, and smart, and does like me, (no major bond, but she does nicker when I come to the barn) I know its me, its all me, and when I get nervous she gets nervous, and then things just sky rocket from there. I have owned her for 2 years now and still have not cantered her, will only trot once around the arena at a time, and have not trail rode her yet this year. So any and all advice on how to build confidence will help, I really really miss the feeling of being one with my horse, and I so want that back.


----------



## Ceikle (Aug 9, 2011)

*little by little each small step is in the right direction....*



Raficca said:


> Thanks everybody. Had a bit of a low over the weekend. He could never be boxed, not even on a trailer without being drugged. I have been able to get him on a trailer, no drugs and was so greatful. I wanted to start working on loading him on a horsebox the weekend. I worked everything out and was so confident. I was able to get him halfway into the box without any stress, felt that we have accomplished something. Problem is the other people made so many remarks, like " See you licked his *** and nothing happened." I felt we made some progress but after their comments I felt down and like I have not accomplished anything. At first felt that I am not as good with him as I thought. But after thinking about it I decided that people are the ones that caused the problem in the first place, they think if you hit the crap out of the horse but get him on the box you accomplished something. I feel you only accomplished creating a problem horse. So stuff them, I will do it slow and without any discomfort to the horse.
> 
> Saturday they loaded horses and had to leave horses behind. So there way is not working. Mine will.


 I'm in the same horse trailer your in sister. Slow and steady, quite & don't listen to what everyone is saying. Go with your heart and your horse will follow. To many wet saddle blankets.


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Well another weekend over and here is what happened over the weekend. I tried trailer loading again. Got CC half way in without any stress. Think it will take another weekend. Then on Saturday everybody nagged me into jumping some 40cm combination jumps that were set up in the arena. I was so scared and don't know why I listened to them. CC was great, I did everything wrong and he tried his best to get me over. I almost fell but he was an angel and kind off moved in under me and lifted his head stopping me from falling over his head. Why I allowed them to bully me into it I don't know. Yesterday when they were jumping I told them no I'm not going to risk falling and starting from scratch again. So we are back to taking it slow. One good thing is that I have even more confidence in CC. This horse that used to have this bad reputation is turning into the one that is helping me with my confidence problem. I have just started cantering, but only for a very short distance, 1/2 the arena length. All I can say is lets take it slow and don't allow anybody to bully you into doing more that you feel confortable with.


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

You know Raficca, I don't keep my horse at a stable, she is in my back yard, yet I have the same problem. Every time I saddle up Hubby comes to watch me ride in my arena, (for moral support he says) and I keep things simple, for me, so the horse and I can build together, I want to go slow cause like you, if I go down again, I fear I am done. 

So while I am "walking" around the arena working on building my confidence, doing bending, and yielding exercises, he is on the side lines, saying things like you know she would be happier if you trotted or cantered. I try and tell him I am riding for me not to train the horse, and I am not comfortable yet going at the higher speeds, and he just doesn't understand. I would ride when he is not around, but, my fears won't let me do that, what happens if something spooks her and she jumps sideways and I fall off whacking a fence rail or something and get hurt. Who is going to help then? 

I just wish I could snap my fingers and get over this low confidence thing as I miss just saddling up and going, but the monsters in my head won't let me!


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Know what you mean. My husband is an excellent rider and can't understand this fear. He remembers how I enjoyed it. I had a long chat to him Sunday trying to explain how I feel but he still thinks I'm taking it too slow. It so nice to talk to somebody that understands this fear. When you talk to another horsey person most of them don't understand and outsiders just say "Stop riding". I believe we will get there again, but at this stage another fall will be the end of riding for me. One little step at a time.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just found this article recently, it's fairly helpful:
Face Your Riding Fears from Horse&Rider | EquiSearch


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Printed it and can't wait to read it. Thanks


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks Spookychick13! Read the article, and bookmarked it. Will get back to working it out starting next week. I know I know, no time like the present, but...My daughter is getting married this Friday, soo I am little busy right now.
So when the wedding is over with and things settle back into their routine around here, I am devoting myself to my horse and hopefully we will be enjoying some great fall trail riding weather! Thanks again it looks like its just what the doc ordered! Just wish we were all close together and we could work on this face to face with each other, it would be sooooo much better!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafica and Gypsy.. you both are doing wonderfully and yeah don't let people tell you what to do to ride your horse. If you aren't feeling it, then it is not time yet!!!

YOU KNOW YOURSELF BETTER THAN THEY DO. And your horse 

Hugs and support to both of you


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Weekend update.

On Friday afternoon I went for a long outride with CC. That was only the second time I went on an outride with him. I feel safer in an arena environment. He tends to be very difficult on his way back and my husband likes to give him free reins, so the race horse in him takes over and they both enjoy it. I have been worried he will run away with me. On Friday a couple of new riders went out and I knew that there wont be any funny business. I was worried because he is not a herd type that just stays with the rest, he wants to be in the front and do his own thing. I managed to handle him without too much effort. Had to make a couple of short turns to keep him in but overall went okay.

On Saturday I went on another outride, accompanied by my husband and daughter. As my daughter is still very small I knew it will be a slow ride. CC however did not like the slow walking again. I arranged that mu husband will stay with daughter and that I could go ahead, do some trotting. At first I was a bit anxious as I knew that he could easily run away as we were returning, he was alone and it was feeding time. He however behaved like an angel and we had a nice trot home. My husband even commented that we looked very relaxed and that I looked calmer than he's seen me since the accident. I really enjoyed it and feels a bit more confident.

Can't wait to go riding again on Wednesday.


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so happy that things worked well for you! Nothing like a great ride to help build the confidence levels up.


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

I developed some confidence issues about 6 years ago after a fall. It takes a long time to get your nerve back. I does make you a bit more cautious, but I don't think that is a bad thing. I found two things a great help when riding a horse I don't know or don't trust. Have a ground crew. Have a person on the ground who can walk along side of you and the horse with a lead at first if necessary. As you start to feel comfortable, your ground person can back off. Another help it to ride the horse in question while it is ponied from a horse it gets along well with. Both of these things will help your confidence as well as that of your horse.

I hope this helps.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm dealing with a similar loss of confidence. 

I was rodeo bucked off another boarder's mare while trying to be nice and help the boarder try out her horse for the first time. I wouldn't have gotten up on the mare, except I was told that she was broke and had tons of rides on her, she just hadn't been ridden in a while. I climbed up on her after we weighted the saddle (and she didn't flinch) and as I was leaning down to catch my right stirrup, she crow hopped on me. No big deal, I've ridden worse. Apparently it ****ed her off that I didn't come off because she pinned her ears, whipped her head around and full-on rodeo bucked me. I flipped over her right shoulder and landed on first my butt, then my back, then my head. First time in two years I wasn't wearing a helmet and I was seeing stars. According to my friend (who was in the round pen with us), the mare went nearly vertical when she bucked, came down on her side, rolled over the saddle, scrambled up, and then, without even pausing to shake off the dust, came after me with both front feet as I lay on the ground, dazed. Turns out the mare had NEVER had ANYONE on her back before I climbed up there, according to our BO.

I severely sprained my ankle (my left foot tangled in the stirrup as I came off), was in a splint for a week because the ER thought I hairline fractured my tibia (turned out to be the shadow of a bone spur that made it appear to be a hairline fracture), and in a walking cast for two weeks. 

I thought I was gonna be fine getting back up on another horse. I was bucked off (my fault) when I was younger and was back riding the next day. No problems. So, I eagerly climbed up on my greenbroke two-year-old who I've been waiting for two months to ride. All of a sudden, I was a nervous, shaking train wreck. If he flinched, I started to panic. Today, we went on a ride around the neighborhood (his first ride off-property) and, while he did great for a green-as-grass horse, I didn't do so well. I finally realized that I was not in a good state to ride after he spooked once (it wasn't even a real spook...he flinched when a dog started barking and trotted to catch up with the other horses), "bolted" (trotting) after the other horses when he thought he was being left behind, and flinched when my friend reprimanded her mare and her mare got all ****y, so I dismounted and walked the entire two miles home leading my horse. It totally wasn't him. It was me.

Before that mare threw me, is "spook-and-trot" that he did after the dog startled him would have been absolutely no big deal. Today, I actually shrieked and did everything wrong (sat forward, pulled up on the reins, shoved my toes down)...until the trainer (who was riding with us...can't call her "my" trainer, since all she did was ride my horse the first few times he was under saddle...I don't take lessons with her, though) called out "Sit back!" That snapped me back to reality and I was my old, calm self again and got him under control. It's like my brain completely shuts down when something "scary" (that isn't really scary) happens.

My friend, who boards at the same barn I do, doesn't get it. She's never been thrown from a horse and her confidence "issues" were all because she had her stirrups too long (she was extremely uncomfortable at the canter). The trainer looks at me like I'm a horrible rider and shouldn't be on a horse. But this nervous, scared, panicky person ISN'T me! I rode one of the dude string horses when I first started boarding at this barn (first time on a horse in almost a year) and we went on a trail ride. My stirrups were too long (couldn't shorten them, or they would have been too short), which made me uncomfortable, but I rode Reno's random trots to catch up to my friend's mare with no problems, rode his wading through a bush at random with only mild angst, and even rode out his MAJOR spook coming off the highway on our way back because a motorcyclist got too close and revved his engine and flashed his lights at us...all with absolutely no problems or fear.

Sorry...this got really long...but I'm just so frustrated and I really don't have anyone to talk to about it who is understanding and won't just say "Get over it."


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Well DraftyAiresMum you are in the right place. Here we understand exactly how you feel. I have been riding for 20 years, had a couple of falls, but always just got back on - no problem. And then it struck me, this fear, this thing in my head that just says "I don't want to get hurt anymore". But my love for the horses won't let me stop riding. One small step at a time, thats what I've learned. Don't worry what the people say, if you don't feel confident to canter you don't, if you don't feel confident to jump, you don't. But in the same time you can't get totally stuck on say walking, you have to push yourself to take the next step, trotting. Take it slow but go forward, don't stagnate at one place. We can do it.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Another rider here who has had to re-build confidence after an accident sharing her thoughts...

Your riding is about YOUR enjoyment. It has nothing to do with what other's want to see you accomplish. You get to decide what level of training and riding you are going to do. You know that you should not have attempted a jump just because people were pressuring you in to it. So why did you? I think that is something for you to figure out. Because I know if every time I stepped in to an arena and felt like I had zero ability to make my own decisions about what I was comfortable doing then I'd be nervous as heck too!

After I broke my wrist my coach helped me slowly build my confidence. I was scared but I wanted desperately to return to jumping. We took it slow starting way back to the basics. During one lesson there was a jump that I just knew had too much potential to end in disaster. So I flat out told my coach I was not comfortable doing it. He encouraged me but I held my ground and lived to ride another day. And in the long run my riding ability didn't suffer one bit.

If you love this horse and want to walk him in circles around the arena for the next 6 months and that makes you happy then do it. Eventually your desire to move up to the next stage will be greater than your fear in doing so. And with the right trainer you'll be able to improve at the pace with which you are comfortable.


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Totally agree with you. Luckily I immediately realized I was stupid listening to others and said I won't jump again untill I'm ready. I have been walking this horse for about 4 months untill I decided to take the next step, trotting. Then went on outride and trotted. Have not cantered yet, don't feel comfortable yet. But will hopefully be okay to canter next month.


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Draftyairsmum, I read about your spill on the other forum page, so yes I see your problem, I just ordered a cd, its an interview that Rick Lamb had with John Lyons, I just had to cry while listening to it and thought, yes this man gets it! It made me understand, and he puts things so simply you think to yourself, hell I can do that! Made me want to get on my horse then and there and prove to myself that yes I can! (but of course life gets in the way of fun, LOL) 
I would recommend you get it, its called "fear in the rider fear in the horse" I purchased it from Fear of Horses It was here within 3 days after ordering and I couldn't wait to listen to it. I would recommend it to any and all riders who suffer from fear or low confidence. 
And Raficca is sooooo very right, ignore the trainer and her looks, she is making you worse by filling you with guilt about your problem, your fear is real and there for a reason. John Lyon's biggest bit advice? Ride where you can, not where you can't, if your not comfortable there is nothing wrong with getting off! Good luck! Your not alone out there, we are there for you, and you can get better! Don't loose hope!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The biggest problem is that I get angry and frustrated with myself because I know I can handle this stuff. It sucks that my friend and the trainer don't get it (the trainer came off one of the boarder's horses on a trail ride a couple of months ago and had to be taken to the ER, but she still thinks I'm being a baby about riding Aires), but I can handle that. I even told them after I got off Aires on the ride yesterday that if the BO said anything about me walking back, he could "suck my big toe." So, no, I don't care what other people think or say about it. But it's ME that's the problem. Part of my brain is telling me that I'm being an idiot and that I know I can do this. But then I get up there and that part of my brain shuts down and the other, "OMG! I'm gonna die!" part takes over.

Also, I think another part of the problem is that I (physically) COULDN'T get back on after I was bucked...and there was no way I was getting back on the horse that bucked me, even if I could have.


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

I understand that! I have been riding since I was 5 years old, trained many horses in the past, and nothing scared me until the one day when the third time I got on a mare I was training, she caught me unprepared, did a little crow hop and it was enough to throw me off balance, down I went, broke my old arm pretty bad, screws and rods to hold it in place. Took me two years to get enough nerve to get back on a horse. I still tell myself, nothing to be scared of you have ridden horses in the past that were bucking broncos and stayed on. But I am a lot older now, and more fragile. So I get the butterflies in my stomach and imagine everything that could go wrong. So don't feel bad, it only took you a few weeks. Like I said earlier, ride where you can and what you feel comfortable with, that little voice inside your head is there for a reason, to keep you safe. Don't get down on yourself, it will come. Albeit slow but sure. Just don't push yourself into another wreck. Live to ride another day!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, the trainer at my barn and I have come up with a plan. 

After talking extensively today (our trail ride was canceled due to rain), we figured out that I'm not afraid of Aires and I'm not afraid of coming off him, really. What I'm afraid of are my reactions to his actions. 

So, we have a plan. I am going to take a trail lesson with the trainer (since we're actually pretty good in the arena). She is going to ride Aires (I trust her explicitly since she's a friend and was the first to ride Aires) and I'm going to ride one of the dude string horses who is dead broke and completely non-spooky/reactive (his name is Bubba and he's absolutely bomb-proof). This will give me a chance to see how Aires is on the trail (without having to experience it myself in the state I'm in right now) and it will help me gain some confidence back by being on a horse that will do nothing but go in the direction I point him.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

The last bad fall I had with my new mare was a couple months ago and I bruised/broke a couple ribs (of course didn't go to the ER) and I had that same feeling that many of you did "I don't want to get hurt again." I was really afraid that the next fall would be worse. I even strongly considered increasing my life insurance! 

For me it is taking the combination of a good trainer and patience and I'm moving in the right direction. In the end though what we are doing right now is really what matters in life. It seems like everyone always looks to the future to what they will be able to do etc but, as hackneyed as it is, it's really about the journey. Forget the other people and find enjoyment with him. You have a connection so even if you are "just" trotting, you two are sharing that time together, so enjoy it. Cantering and jumping will come in time because it sounds like the bond you've developed is paying off in how he behaves for you. 

Sorry to be a little sappy...


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

DAM - Thanks for your post. Sounds like you had a heck of a time. People who haven't been through that kind of trauma just don't understand - not to get all technical or anything, but it is called PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder). And the ones who have been through that kind of trauma with no ill effects are the exception, not the rule.

It is horrible how so many people will blatently lie just to sell a horse. Not only do they lie about the horse's abilities and training, they also lie about age. A friend of mine owns a barn and frequently takes in horses needing to be fattened up and returned to a state of good health and condition. I lost count of how many times she bought a horse that she was told was 12 - 15 years old only to find out from the vet that the horse was at least 25 - she wasn't that good at judging age from the teeth and in older horses that can't always be accurate I'm told. Granted, she didn't pay a lot for these horses, but it is so much harder to rehome them when they are that old.

The worst part of the whole deception thing is that besides someone getting seriously hurt, the horse is then seen as dangerous, neurotic, and uncontrollable which makes it nearly impossible for it to find a good home when all it needed was some proper training and handling. I really have to give kudos to the few honest horse people out there that are completely honest about the horse and its abilities before they sell it. 

Don't get down on yourself, or let anyone else belittle you. It will take time for you to work through it. And my earlier suggesting of having a "ground crew" is a HUGE help. You will get back into the horsie "swing" of things.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I emailed the rescue regarding the horse that threw me. Apparently, it wasn't the rescue that lied. It was the lady who now owns the horse. According to the rescue, the trainer (who also runs the rescue) was on the horse a grand total of four times in the round pen and the adopter was told this. The adopter was also told that the horse had been abused in the past. I had a sneaking suspicion it wasn't the rescue that lied, to be honest.


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a bad cold so didn't ride the past weekend. Just got onto CC and felt unbalanced due to ear problems so got off and just played with him. Hope to feel better by Wednesday so that I can ride. 

Hope you all feeling good and good riding for the next couple of days.


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Guys

Only got back to riding on Friday. I was not feeling well for a week and then attended a show with hubby so no riding for 2 weeks. 

Had a lovely weekend. Friday I spend quite a bit of time with CC. We had a great ride. Did a lot of trotting, he was great. Saterday did some arena work and went on an outride. He was a bit more difficult on Saterday, I call it the racehorse coming out. I could feel the anxiousness in him, the "I just want to run untill I can't run anymore". He gets this every now and then. That is when my husband gets on him and they go for a ride, they both love that. However, even though I could sense he wanted to do more than walk and trot on Saterday he still behaved. My husband who joined us on the outride also commented on how well he behaved. I am also feeling more confident. With the more confidence I have noticed that I am more balanced again and have a better posture. I think it is because I'm not so tense and actually breath, not holding my breath. Once I tense up a bit I remind myself to breath and I relax and everything feels better. I have not cantered yet. Almost did but decided that maybe the time is not right yet. I am looking forward to starting cantering again, but most important I must fell right about it.

Hope you all having a great time riding.


----------



## GypsyRose (Jul 3, 2011)

Great job Raficca! I too have been back in the saddle now that things have gotten to a semi normal state around my house again. My neighbor came over yesterday and we had a nice ride in the arena. Gypsy was a bit antsy, and I had to keep reminding her to listen to me, as she had a alot of her attention on the handsome boy from next door, ans we too almost cantered, but I backed down, just not quite ready for it. Then we decided to go outside the arena and ride the trails that I have on my farm. Well that didn't go so well. As soon as we stepped out of the gate, Gypsy got all excited and started bouncing just waiting it seemed to take off at a full run. When I tried to get her attention back on me by doing our what I call "listen to me" exercises, she got very moody and fought me all the way, even rearing up a bit because I wouldn't let her go. So I got her to stand quietly for a few minutes, asked her to back and then got off. Better to live to ride another day I said. I felt really bad as I was looking forward to the trail ride, and also felt like a weeny cause I backed down and didn't take that chance. but I plan on hitting the saddle today again, in the arena, and will work more on control, and I think maybe get back to some spook in place exercises, as she feels safe in the arena but outside of it everything is a huge monster ready to pounce on her at any given moment. Keep up the good work and keep us posted, your progress is giving all of us "fearful" riders encouragement that we too can reach our goals!


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

Gypsyrose better to back off and try later then to end up hurting yourself. You did the right thing.


----------

